# Incredibly strong nerves?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This section allows for us to brag about traits here, so, here's strong nerves!

Germany often has grates, grids made of thin flimsy-seeming metal, before doorways. Like over a heating vent, but, it is a screen you stand on and can see through.. to way, way down below. Down below is a drop of about 20 feet into a cellar area where there is some storage stuff and maybe junk. When you want to go in the door to a building, you must walk across this screen.. _and you can see way down there_. Nothing is supporting you but the _skinny_ metal spars of the grate. No big deal, these grates are usually only about the size of a big welcome mat.

But today, Grimm and I were walking by a school. Nobody was there as it is a weekend. Suddenly, the ground felt odd, so I looked down-- and almost lost my lunch!







We were suspended about 20 feet above the cellar floor on a HUGE _flimsy-seeming _ grate system that went on for many yards in all directions! I jumped back onto the sidewalk.







Grimm crouched a lil, peering waaayy down below, then began to wag, grin sideways at me, and cavort merrily along the grate as I walked the sidewalk.







He grinned down at the trash cans and leaves and rakes and tools 1 story below him through the thin grating. I let him off-lead, and he danced all over the grating, smiling at me, eyebrows raised, tail wagging high, and paws making ting-ting-ting sounds on the metal grating as he felt the updraft on his tummy fur. NO FEAR!









( <span style="color: #6600CC">I was careful that the grate was not sharp, dangerous, or catching his toes or claws. Each grate here is a bit different-- you must be cautious that it is safe for doggy feets.</span> )

This dog loves fireworks at close range, jackhammers ripping up pavement, chainsaws at full throttle-- and now I must add to the list: heights and walking on precarious surfaces! Aackk!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Patti that is great. obviously all of the time you spending with Grimm is paying off. I bet he had so much fun!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Grimm. Patti, do you think he might miss all of his jackhammers, grates and fireworks when he becomes a "country boy"? He will have to trade those in for butterflies, crickets and squirrels.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Way to go brave boy Grimmi! Sounds like you've done a great job socializing him and showing him the world's not a scary place if he's willing to walk on such a surface.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

At 9 weeks, his first day home, he strutted his fat puppy self up to a gigantic industrial snowplow roaring/grinding through our apartment building's parkinglot to check it out at close range. No fear at all.

He honestly was born this way. Heights, surfaces that sway under him, explosions, nothing rattles him. I've done nothing at all to accustom him to anything "scary." He just came this way.

Thanks for the compliments, though.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, I think Grimm was teasing you because you were afraid. I know just what you wanted to hear that you dog was making fun of you, but why else was he having so much fun and grinning at you. AHH patti you just have to love him.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

EEEEEK!! How horribly accurate!







Auntie Val is waaayyy too doggy-intuitive.







His attitude was:
"Hahahaa Mama, you can't do this, huh? Yer scared Mama, huh? But I can do it Mama, huh?" etc


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Wonderful Grimm! My in-laws had a GSD that would not, could not, for the life of her get anywhere within 2 feet of a grate. Poor thing became a shivering mass. 

And LOL on him teasing you.


----------

